# # on the jars



## Caretaker maine (Jul 22, 2005)

the # on jars, I assume it's the # on the base of the jar, I read past post, the one about #13, are there any # that will raise the value of the jar, or is it mostly color and type thanks


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 23, 2005)

It's based upon color , type and,  scarcity.

 Yes, the numbers were referring to those embossed upon the base. 
 Only the #13 has any value to "some people."


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 23, 2005)

I saw a number 13 ball at an antique shop last week.  The label read "Rare #13 Ball Mason $45." I couldnt believe it.


----------



## crobinson (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey, I have a #13 Perfect Mason...  Just found it today!  
  Please look at my post "20 perfect masons" under collectors chat.  
 I need help!
 Thanks


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 23, 2005)

TONY...don't tell me that "rumor" has spread all the way to Wisconsin !?!


 CROBINSON..they are common, but there is an "urban legend" about them that they are very rare due to moonshiners and superstitious housewives destroying so many...
 This is a fallacy cooked up by some imaginative and enterprising flea market dealer in East Tn. about 8 years ago...(was when I 1st heard it anyways).


* BUT...people have been known to pay good money for them.*


----------



## crobinson (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow thanks a lot for the info!  Now I'm even higher than cloud 9 [].  Thanks to that rumor I was able to sell my #13 today for a whopping $125 [sm=lol.gif]...and that's no typo!  I have to say this has really been interesting and a lot of fun for me.  You can add this story to your fact sheet and enjoy telling it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't care what anyone says, my collection of #666 jars is worth a bundle...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 24, 2005)

CROBINSON...ya gotta be kiddin' me...???
 (Where's my cut?)[]


 LOL @ GUNTHER !!!


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow good thing you sold it before too many people realized it is just an urban legend. Did You put it on ebay?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 24, 2005)

TONY...many people believe the story about it being an urban legend is an urban legend  itself , and there's no convincing them otherwise. They figure you're after them yourself and are just scamming them...[&:]


----------



## crobinson (Jul 24, 2005)

No Tony, I sold it in my yardsale[]   However,  I did see several on ebay yesterday for an average of $10... Good thing my buyer doesn't check it!


----------

